# New PC (same RS SPL), use old cal. file still?



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey folks,

I will be using a newer laptop for some upcoming measurements through REW. I was curious if I can still utlize my previous cal. file from the older XP pc with REW on my newer laptop running Vista? The RS SPL meter is the same as well as the sound card(I have an external USB sound card I use).

When I first starting using REW and my RS SPL meter to take measurements, it was the calibration of the sound card & etc that got me so confused.

Also,
Will my cal files and measurements transfer from the older REW version to the new Beta one?

Thanks again guys!

Brandon


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bigbwb said:


> I was curious if I can still utlize my previous cal. file from the older XP pc with REW on my newer laptop running Vista?
> 
> Also, Will my cal files and measurements transfer from the older REW version to the new Beta one? Thanks again guys! Brandon


Yes and yes. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne,

Thank you sir! That saves me a lot of work:bigsmile:


----------

